# How do I recover a lost dictionary?



## MrBill

My new PW came with two dictionaries, but I accidentally deleted one and it's not on the Cloud for me to recover.  I realize that the single dictionary that's left on my PW should be more than adequate for checking word definitions, but as an exercise in using the PW I'd like to get the other back onto my unit.  The lost dictionary is "The American . . . something?".  Can anyone tell me how to recover this item?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to KindleBoards, MrBill!

I think you're talking about the New Oxford American Dictionary?  It came with my Paperwhite.  It's not located in your "Dictionaries" collection?  If not, see below.

To recover the dictionary, you can go to Manage Your Kindle (www.amazon.com/myk).  Wait a bit to make sure all of your items have loaded.  If you don't have many items, you might be able to see the dictionaries that came with your device.  If you have a lot of items (I have 1900), in the search box, type dictionary to see the dictionaries on your account.  When you locate the dictionary you want, click on the drop down menu to the right; one of the options will be "Deliver to my...".  Pick your Paperwhite and have it sent.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## MrBill

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think you're talking about the New Oxford American Dictionary? It came with my Paperwhite. It's not located in your "Dictionaries" collection? If not, see below.
> 
> To recover the dictionary, you can go to Manage My Kindle (www.amazon.com/myk).


Hello Betsy,

I got my wires crossed - the dictionary that I still had was the "New Oxford American Dictionary" and the missing dictionary was the "Oxford Dictionary of English". Thanks to your information I was easily able to recover the missing dictionary. Additionally, now that I know about the existence of "MYK", fixes of this nature in the future will be a piece of cake.

Thanks for the help!!

- Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MrBill said:


> Hello Betsy,
> 
> I got my wires crossed - the dictionary that I still had was the "New Oxford American Dictionary" and the missing dictionary was the "Oxford Dictionary of English". Thanks to your information I was easily able to recover the missing dictionary. Additionally, now that I know about the existence of "MYK", fixes of this nature in the future will be a piece of cake.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> - Bill


Not a problem! Have a look around, we have a fun and friendly forum--you can discuss books, music, films or almost anything else here, in addition, of course, to Kindles!

Have a great day! (And you look remarkably like The Fonz, by the way.  )

Betsy


----------



## MrBill

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not a problem! Have a look around, we have a fun and friendly forum--you can discuss books, music, films or almost anything else here


Thanks Betsy! BTW - I lived in Alexandria from 1960-82 at which time my job transferred me to San Diego. After retirement, I relocated to Tucson where I plan to stay until they bury me! 

Have a good one . . .

- Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MrBill said:


> Thanks Betsy! BTW - I lived in Alexandria from 1960-82 at which time my job transferred me to San Diego. After retirement, I relocated to Tucson where I plan to stay until they bury me!
> 
> Have a good one . . .
> 
> - Bill


We moved to Alexandria in 1985, just missed you, LOL! We've been spending February in San Diego since 2000, in the Mission Beach area.

Have a great evening!

Betsy


----------

